# Raw feeding



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

Ok, so after a LOT of research and a LOT oF reading everyone's experience I've decided to add raw into my dogs diets.. I'm so nervous!! Haha I've been a vegetarian for 17 years and even though I've gotten braver through the years and have been able to cook meat for my husband and son I still get Squeemish and always have to give myself a pep talk before handling raw meat!! But I'm also really excited because I know my dogs are going to really enjoy it.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poo lover (Nov 7, 2012)

:cheers2:Best thing you can ever do for you fuzzy friends they will thank you :cheers2:


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I remember the first time I gave my spoo a raw chicken back. I was so afraid she would choke, I watched her so carefully, I am sure she thought at any minute I was going to take it from her. But now, I don't think anything of it and both my dogs love their raw meals. It took my new dog a few times to get the hang of it, but already she is no longer itchy. I have only had her a month, so I don't know if it is the change of diet or not, but I am grateful just the same.


----------



## Poodleloverxoxo (Oct 24, 2012)

Hi, don't worry, all will be fine. I started feeding my puppy 2 months ago and she loves her fresh raw meaty bones. It's really the best there is. I understand how you feel because i am vegetarian too and the only meat there is in our fridge is for the dog! it's really funny...people must think I am crazy...but I also did my own research and raw meat is what dogs should really eat, and NOT kibble in a bag. We should just do what nature intended. Your poodle will be super healthy, and live longer with raw meat in her diet.


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

Yes! Raw meat has been a success! Not that I had any doubts..lol even my little picky peek-chihuahua mix loves it! He actually always takes 2 days to eat a whole 1/2 bowl of food but since I've added the raw meat he has been finishing his bowl in one feeding and he has now started running to the kitchen when we get home from work and demanding his dinner!! He has NEVER asked for his dinner before he only begs for ours..lol anyways, I am feeding natures varieties Instinct kibble and adding their raw frozen pieces 3 times a week and their soft food 1 time a week. I just bought some of their freeze dried raw treats to try too. And then I've given them raw bison bones too. Which really gross me out, but I LOVe watching them so happy when they are nawing on them so at all worth it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## brownlikewoah (May 3, 2012)

New to raw feeding, and a vegetarian too. Our puppy came to us already started on raw, so it isn't new to her, only to us. I've definitely learned a lot about it the last 6 weeks... the biggest mistakes I've made so far are, too much, too soon, causing her to vomit... And, too much bone, causing her to vomit. So there will probably be a little trial and error as far as proportions go. You may want to be careful if you are thinking of keeping a kibble & raw based diet, I've heard it isn't good to feed kibble mixed with raw because it digests at different rates. From what I've read it suggests feeding kibble in the AM (so it has longer to pass through their digestive tracts) and raw in the evening, until you're ready to totally switch over to full raw. Good luck!


----------



## Marcoislandmom (Mar 15, 2012)

I am now 100% raw for my 8-1/2 month old standard. Not the type to throw a piece of raw meat on the floor, I started with prepared raw "Basic Instinct Frozen". Once she was fully onto raw, she was eating 1-1/2 lbs each day of their patties ($60/week). I met a gal on an online forum who steered me to a local meat processer who grinds meat with some bone included and sells it for roughly $2/lb. My baby eats duck and rabbit. The meat comes in 2 lb frozen logs. I also mix Sojo's grain-free raw dehydrated so that she gets fruits and vegis. Twice a week I add organ meat (mostly liver because it is easier to get). Some people also feed green tripe but that is too messy and smelly for me so I add Dogzymes and a Digestive enhancer which provides the good stuff needed to fully digest the food. My pup, who has always to date had a very delicate stomach and is allergic to chicken and beef, went from bouts of diahhrea and loose movements to now, clockwork like small hard movements that happen 45 minutes after she has a meal. So, I would tell anyone who asks, feeding raw is a miracle. If anyone needs help, I would be happy to share what I have learned.


----------



## Marcoislandmom (Mar 15, 2012)

Oh... word of caution. My nutritionist said never feed kibble at the same time as raw. They digest at different rates and that can do harm. If you want to continue with kibble (Sojo's is not kibble but a vegi supplement) then feed kibble 2 hours after a raw meal.


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

Oh no! Sorry let me clarify... My dogs get their food divided up into 3 meals a day. Kibble at 6am and 2am and raw feeding is the third feeding at 6pm by itself on the days that I feed them raw. I have been reading and doing research before I added it because I don't want to make my babies sick or over feed them.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

